# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  فيديو نار الليل...للمنشد حسين ابو كوثر((حسين السابودي))مونتاج الأوهام

## وردة البستان

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اقدم لكم مونتاج الأوهام .. ^_^ ..
لقصيدة : نار الليل ..
من اداء : حسين ابو كوثر ((حسين السابودي)) ..
القصيده هادئه ورائعه فعلاً و القصيدة عن فاطمة الزهراء سلام الله عليها .. 
مما شجع شركةالأوهام على عملها مونتاج .. 
واتمنى يعجبكم ان شاءالله ..
اذاً .. بسم الله ..
::::::::::::::::::::::::



اضغط بيمين الفأره واختر حفظ بأسم
------------------------------------
رابط أخر
......................

منقووول


تحياتي



وردة البستان

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*هلا خيتوووو* 

*الله يعطيش العافيه* 

*طيب خيتووو ابي فيديوووو* 

*نعيش وياك يابو صالح* 

*من نفس الكسيت نار الليل* 

*ابي نعيش وياك يابو صالح عندك* 

*اذا عندك ياريت تحطي الرابط* 

*الله يعطيش العافيه وجاري التحميل* 

*عساكي على القوة يار ب*

*خالص تحياتي* 
*أخوك*
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم احمد*

----------


## وردة البستان

شكرا اخوي على مرورك 



انشاء اخوي اقدر البي طلبك 



تحياتي 

وردة البستان

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكورة خيتي على الطرح الرائع
يعطيك ربي الف الف عافية
ورحم الله والديك ماقصرتي
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكور خيو ع الطله نورت



تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## *متعذبة بالحب**

تسلمِ اختي على  هذا الطرح...

وجعله الله في ميزان اعمالك...

جاري التحميل...



تحياتي...**

----------


## ملاك الحسا

روووووووعه .. 


تسلم ايدك من كل شر ..

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكورين واااايد حبايبي ع الطله الحلوه اسعدني تواجدكم

نورتو

تحياتي


وردة البستان

----------

